# Stage 19: ITT Bordeaux to Pauillac - 52km



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Cavs pulls a Rocket Robbie and wins without any semblance of a team leadout. Thor was left out in the wind a bit early, but what could he do? Cavendish was in a bad location, but was able to sneak his way into The line. He left no doubt as to who is the quickest cyclist in the world. Regardless, Petacchi is the one who now wears the green jersey.

And what was going on with Andy at the doctor car? Hmmmm.

Saturday's penultimate stage is the ITT we have all been waiting for. Let's just hope it doesn't end as dull as Stage 17. Contador had been winning ITTs earlier this, even with his uncomfortable look. He seemed to get about 5-8 revolutions in before slamming himself back on the saddle. Nevertheless, he was able to gain sever time on Schleck during the much shorter Prologue. Andy's biggest worry lies in the TT abilities of Menchov and SSanchez.Menchov was able to wn the 2009 Giro, even after a dramatic fall in the fall 2k. The fastest bike change in the history of recorded civilization saved the Rose for him. I'm certain his mechanic was properly rewarded.

The all-out favorite has to be Fabian Cancellara. But I am going to pick an upset: Contador. 
I don't think he has had to work that hard the past few days. Yeah, I know he and Andy went toe-to-toe up the Tourmalet. But I think Contador had a ton left in his tank. I also don't think he wants to win Le Tour without claiming a stage.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Fully agree on Conti taking the stage. Maybe Dave Z can tape up his knee and get top-3 on the stage, or maybe Levi will feel better and gain a little time back.

I think that Schleck maybe won't lose as much time as everyone assumes.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

In this TT I dont see anyone keeping up with Cancellara.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Cancellara would normally take it but he's too tired after stage 17, they really used his energy up and it was definitely a smart move team-wise, but he'll pay the price. I think saxobank wanted to save Cancellara's strength during stage 15 (he dropped back very very early) and planned for him to coast the rest of the way so he could take the TT full power but AS's defeat changed team strategy.

Contador will take the TT.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll agree with Contador for the win, looks like he's ridden into peak form for the final week. 

On Schleck, I'll go contrarian since most people seem to think he'll do ok. I think there's a good chance he'll get passed by Contator on the course and then lose even more time, giving Sanchez or Menchov the 2nd step on the podium. I hope not, because he seems like a geniune good guy, but there's always some top rider whose whole Tour goes down the drain in the final ITT and AS seems to the leading candidate for that imo.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> Cancellara would normally take it but he's too tired after stage 17, they really used his energy up and it was definitely a smart move team-wise, but he'll pay the price. .
> 
> Contador will take the TT.


I agree.....plus, Cancellara has nothing to gain...Contador has everything to lose.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

AdamM said:


> I'll agree with Contador for the win, looks like he's ridden into peak form for the final week.
> 
> On Schleck, I'll go contrarian since most people seem to think he'll do ok. I think there's a good chance he'll get passed by Contator on the course and then lose even more time, giving Sanchez or Menchov the 2nd step on the podium. I hope not, because he seems like a geniune good guy, but there's always some top rider whose whole Tour goes down the drain in the final ITT and AS seems to the leading candidate for that imo.


Cancellara takes ITT easily over Contador, Wiggo, Martin, Millar, Armstrong, it will not be even close. Andy keeps his 2nd place, Menchov moves to 3rd, Sanchez moving down to 4th - all top 4 separated with fairly sizeable margins (about a minute) from each other.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sparticus for the win...only because I want him to win!


----------



## eddya (Aug 7, 2009)

Cancellara has used up a lot of energy performing his domestique role in the mountains. He is not going to be as fresh as the GC contenders. Cancellara also has nothing to gain from winning the TT, whereas the GC contenders do. So both physically as well as mentally he will not (be able to) give 100%. Look at Cancellara's performance in last year's TT in Annecy. He wasn't fresh or he would have completely pwned the field. But he didn't. Same thing will very likely happen this year.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

moabbiker said:


> Cancellara would normally take it but he's too tired after stage 17, they really used his energy up and it was definitely a smart move team-wise, but he'll pay the price. I think saxobank wanted to save Cancellara's strength during stage 15 (he dropped back very very early) and planned for him to coast the rest of the way so he could take the TT full power but AS's defeat changed team strategy.
> 
> Contador will take the TT.


1st time check, and Schleck is on top of Contador by 6"...


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! This is going to be an exciting finish.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Omgd*

Oh Miller Genuine Draft!


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

JoelS said:


> Wow! This is going to be an exciting finish.


I agree.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Pull Andy PULL!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

97G8tr said:


> Pull Andy PULL!!!


I have to admit that much as I would like Andy to win...it would be funny as hell if Andy and Conti wore each other out fighting--and Menchov took the general classement while they (and the TV commentators) weren't looking.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*contador's form doesn't look ideal*

contador's form doesn't look ideal - AC may have fired his last round.

but then again, it is windy so no one's form looks ideal.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

If this ends with a Contador win of less than 39sec...I call shenanigans.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

In the warm-up Andy is still too high, he needs to get his head down (and/or bars up). He doesn't have the power to ride that way.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tbb001 said:


> If this ends with a Contador win of less than 39sec...I call shenanigans.


Contador needs to get a better electric motor in his seat tube.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Exciting TT so far between the top two GC guys...I'm impressed with Schleck's time and effort so far. El Pistolero looks to take it though; well done. Spartacus had a great time.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Andy is on the rivet!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Marc said:


> 1st time check, and Schleck is on top of Contador by 6"...


And at the 2nd check...still 6"


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Ryder is looking good - he'll have a great tour next year.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

If AC doesn't gain substantial time today - I love that he wins this tour 'conspicuously'.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

AC wins - boo.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

If AS hadn't had the mechanical problems in the mountains, this wouldn't be over.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

asciibaron said:


> AC wins - boo.


^+10000000


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

asciibaron said:


> AC wins - boo.


Andy did not take it today but I think Alberto's chances of 7 straight just got a lot slimmer.

Great tour for both.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I like Contador! Like him, like him, like him! I thought they both gave it everything they had, and the better man won. I like Andy, too, but c'mon--AC doesn't deserve this much antagonism.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

karatemom said:


> --AC doesn't deserve this much antagonism.


Sure he does. This is what being a sport fan is all about.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

A few things are clear to me:

1. Had Andy not had that mechanical, the outcome of this Tour might be different.

2. Contador is not the same rider he was last year. Going from winning the Annecy TT last year, to finishing 40-something this year is telling. I don't know what the difference is.

3. Cancellara continues to be the man for the TT (I can't believe Contador beat him last year in the Annecy TT).... though Tony Martin is quickly closing the gap.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Congrats to Conti*



karatemom said:


> I like Contador! Like him, like him, like him! I thought they both gave it everything they had, and the better man won. I like Andy, too, but c'mon--AC doesn't deserve this much antagonism.


+1

All hail Sparticus!

Andy had a great TT, a vast improvement - very promising for next year.

As for this year, Alberto Contador is the well deserved champion.

Thanks for the memories Lance! 7 TdF wins - amazing. As great a rider as Conti is, I doubt he will threaten that record - Andy is too close.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

A fun ITT to watch, indeed. Also proved how bad most people on this forum are at predictions.

Dan


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Predictions or Wishful Thinking?*



Danimal said:


> A fun ITT to watch, indeed. Also proved how bad most people on this forum are at predictions.
> 
> Dan


+1

Usually find TTs a yawn - the battle for seconds between Andy and Conti was exciting!

Bravo to both of them.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

a lot of people are praising andy for his TT but i dont get it. it seems to me that he did a pretty ordinary TT ended up is 44th place 6+ mins behind and contador did a really crap TT. i mean when has contador finished 5:45 behind before? whats up with that?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Law of TT Relativity*



tinkerbeast said:


> a lot of people are praising andy for his TT but i dont get it. it seems to me that he did a pretty ordinary TT ended up is 44th place 6+ mins behind and contador did a really crap TT. i mean when has contador finished 5:45 behind before? whats up with that?


It's relative - Andy had a great TT against Alberto - many predicted that Alberto would blow him away, but Andy did better than expected - hence the praise.

As to both Alberto and Andy's overall position in the TT - not really important in the big picture - it was their position relative to each other that people cared about.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I forget who it was that wrote about a week ago that Contador's form is sub-par...the TT result would seem to confirm that.

Gritty win for Contador.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I love how the hills can expose non climbers... and how a ITT can expose nearly everyone.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

tinkerbeast said:


> a lot of people are praising andy for his TT but i dont get it. it seems to me that he did a pretty ordinary TT ended up is 44th place 6+ mins behind and contador did a really crap TT. i mean when has contador finished 5:45 behind before? whats up with that?


The later starters had a much stonger headwind to contend with (which makes Menchov's performance look impressive).


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree most ITT's are a bit of a snooze-fest, but with the Tour in the balance, everyone tuned in for this one!
And THEN when Andy was gaining time against C*ntidore- WOW, it got exciting!!
But then Conti put the hammer down. (Gee, thanks race radios- still deciding races for us)
Poo.

Stupid chain. 
Oh well- at least Spartacus won the TT.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm sure more threads will pop up....
Tomorrows finale "could" have been entirely different had Contador not attacked the Jersey when he was down with a mechanical. The 2 would be VERY close on GC, almost as close as LeMond's narrowest-margin for the win in Tour history IIRC.

Never the less, there will be plenty of sh*t to talk ALL YEAR about these 2 in the build-up to 2011.


----------



## kaban (Jun 14, 2010)

I was really impressed by I.Konovalovas Cervelo performace. Well done !


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

cq20 said:


> The later starters had a much stonger headwind to contend with (which makes *Menchov's performance look impressive*).


+1. The headwinds were fierce!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I wouldn't say race radios had that much to do with contis performance. this sorta thing happens all the time. The rider needing to make time gets psyched up and leaves the start house a bit too hot. At the first check they are cruising, but later checks show them to be slowing down. I think Andy did the same thing last year. Contador came out and was able to build up throughout the stage. Cancellara does the same thing, and Armstrong used to do it that way. I'm certain hearing the DS motivate you, and give the split time helps, but it really boils down to dosing your effort. 

What contador should be concerned with is his position in the saddle. Since his first TT this year he has been doing 5-8 revolutions then slamming himself back on the saddle. I don't recall seeing that last year. I thought it was early season fitting issues, but it continued throughout the year. It even became more prononced and frequent as Stage 20 progressed. 



RRRoubaix said:


> And THEN when Andy was gaining time against C*ntidore- WOW, it got exciting!!
> But then Conti put the hammer down. (Gee, thanks race radios- still deciding races for us)
> Poo.
> 
> ...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've said it before: I am more and more sure that Contador has ridden this Tour with some underlying problem. He hinted at some problem when interviewed on Eurosport and was clearly very emotional - as if the whole experience had been an ordeal.
+
He isn't comfortable on that TT Bike and was adjusting his position continually.

An in form Contador would have finished this TT in the Top 10

He was very happy with the 100% support he had from his team this year.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

This is not the face of a man who just got an easy victory. This guy has seen the elephant this year... no wonder he wept.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Props to Contador. The expressions on his face during the TT showed that he was working his ass off!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> This is not the face of a man who just got an easy victory. This guy has seen the elephant this year... no wonder he wept.


Caption:

"Damn whipper-snappers."


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

albert owen said:


> I've said it before: I am more and more sure that Contador has ridden this Tour with some underlying problem. He hinted at some problem when interviewed on Eurosport and was clearly very emotional - as if the whole experience had been an ordeal.
> +
> He isn't comfortable on that TT Bike and was adjusting his position continually.
> 
> ...


wonder if his asthma was troubling him that really worked him on a stage earlier this year.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

Uncle Jam's Army said:


> 2. Contador is not the same rider he was last year. Going from winning the Annecy TT last year, to finishing 40-something this year is telling. I don't know what the difference is.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Annecy had a wicked Cat3 climb that really played to Berto's strength, and put the hurt on most everyone else. This one was pancake flat. I'm not surprised at his stage result.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

foofighter said:


> wonder if his asthma was troubling him that really worked him on a stage earlier this year.


Do pros get TUEs for albuterol inhalers?


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

Quixote said:


> 2. Contador is not the same rider he was last year. Going from winning the Annecy TT last year, to finishing 40-something this year is telling. I don't know what the difference is.
> 
> Annecy had a wicked Cat3 climb that really played to Berto's strength, and put the hurt on most everyone else. This one was pancake flat. I'm not surprised at his stage result.


because of the change in the weather - a strong headwind in the afternoon.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*usually*



yater said:



> Do pros get TUEs for albuterol inhalers?


sombuterol (sp?) and yes some pros get TUEs for them

some also get busted for over usage (Petacchi a few years ago)


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> sombuterol (sp?) and yes some pros get TUEs for them
> 
> some also get busted for over usage (Petacchi a few years ago)


Some days, I wouldn't be able to ride my bike without the inhaler. I have a TUE for mine, and I wouldn't be able to race without it.


----------

